# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Genitale wratten - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Genitale wratten herkennen, behandelen en voorkomen*

Condylomata acuminata, ook genitale wratten genoemd, worden veroorzaakt door bepaalde vormen van het humane papillomavirus (HPV). Hoewel in de meeste gevallen vrij onschuldig, moeten deze wratten goed behandeld en opgevolgd worden. Ze zijn inderdaad hinderlijk, zeer besmettelijk en ze wijzen op de aanwezigheid van een virus dat kan leiden tot baarmoederhalskanker.


Besmetting door het papillomavirus leidt tot de ontwikkeling van wratten op en bij de geslachtsdelen. Deze genitale wratten, ook condylomata acuminata genoemd, verschijnen bij de vrouw rond de anus, op de vulva, in de vagina en op de baarmoederhals, en bij de man op de penis, op de balzak en rond de anus. Sommige wratten zijn volledig plat en dus amper zichtbaar, andere daarentegen zien eruit als grijze, roze of beige puisten. Er kunnen ook rode wratten ontstaan in de vorm van een hanenkam. De directe gevolgen zijn uitsluitend lokaal, maar ze zijn zeer onaangenaam: irritatie, jeuk, onaangename geur, enz.


*Hoe kunnen condylomata behandeld worden?*

Er bestaat speciale zalf voor de behandeling van genitale wratten. Artsen kunnen de wratten ook chirurgisch wegnemen of opteren voor cryotherapie (koudebehandeling). Het is echter niet aan te raden een agressieve behandeling op te starten meteen na het verschijnen van de eerste wratten, omdat deze zouden kunnen terugkeren. Het is wel zeer belangrijk uw gynaecoloog of huisarts te raadplegen als u op of bij uw geslachtsdelen condylomata aantreft of abnormale jeuk voelt. De aanwezigheid van deze wratten wijst ook op de aanwezigheid van het papillomavirus (HPV), waarvan sommige vormen baarmoederhalskanker kunnen veroorzaken. Uw gynaecoloog zal u waarschijnlijk een regelmatige en preventieve controle aanbevelen.


*Kan men condylomata voorkomen?*

Condylomata worden veroorzaakt door een seksueel overdraagbaar virus. Ze kunnen dus voorkomen worden... Allereerst door seksuele betrekkingen met verschillende partners te vermijden. Zelfs het gebruik van een condoom biedt geen volledige bescherming wanneer een partner besmet is (1). Volgens een Amerikaans onderzoek, heeft 11% van de mensen die 10 of meer seksuele partners gehad hebben, last of last gehad van condylomata... Bij mensen die slechts één of twee seksuele partners gehad hebben, is dat slechts 2%. Er bestaat bovendien een vaccin tegen het papillomavirus. Dit vaccin richt zich vooral op de virusvarianten die de meeste gevallen van baarmoederhalskanker veroorzaken, maar één van de twee vaccins die op de markt zijn, biedt eveneens bescherming tegen de varianten die genitale wratten veroorzaken. Raadpleeg uw arts voor meer inlichtingen!


Marion Garteiser, gezondheidsjournaliste
19/10/2009

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

